# The SAS Windproof Smock Concept



## max-velocity (Nov 18, 2013)

You might find this interesting as a concept for a general survival and also a tactical item of clothing.

Links here to a original post and a follow up:

The Windproof Smock Concept

Follow Up to the Windproof Smock Concept

(BTW: this is not an ad for a product I am selling, it's a concept that I use and want to let you know about).


----------

